# [neuinstalation] coreutils abgeschossen

## artbody

Ich hab dummerweise die coreutils abgeschossen

fragt mich aber nicht wie.  :Embarassed: 

Hat mir da jemand ein Tip ?

weil emergen lässt sich das irgendwie nicht mehr

----------

## Gibheer

Lad dir ein stage3-archiv runter, chroote da rein, bau dir die coreutils als binary, importier sie in dein System und dann installier das binary neu.

Eine genaue Anleitung gibts hier auch, einfach mal nach nem zerschossenen python suchen.  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

Keine Ahnung, sind ja nicht allzuviel Infos,

aber vieleicht kannst du von der livecd booten uns es dann neu bauen. Oder ist das im snapshot drin, den man während der Installation runterlädt? (oder bei networkless von der livecd)

Dann könntest Du es aus dem Tarfile holen und danach halt nochmal aktualisieren.

----------

## Gibheer

die coreutils werden zum installieren gebraucht und die sind zwangslaeufig in den packages mit drin.

Darin verbergen sich die ganzen Wrapperprogramme, die man so in seinem Linuxalltag braucht, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.

----------

## artbody

also emergen läßt sich nichts mehr

kein python-updater..........

```

emerge  sys-apps/coreutils

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2'

--09:49:15--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 140.211.166.134, 156.56.247.1

95, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 918,341 (897K) [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 918,341      586.35K/s             

09:49:17 (585.03 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2' saved 

[918341/918341]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1511: id: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment

.py: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Messages for package sys-devel/automake-1.10.1:

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

(chroot) root@localhost / #  emerge  --oneshot sys-apps/coreutils

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 to /

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 689: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 692: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 698: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 699: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 700: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 701: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 702: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 703: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 704: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 705: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 706: rm: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 715: rm: command not found

 * automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking automake-1.10.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1511: id: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment

.py: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1464: mv: command not found

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1611:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      preprocess_ebuild_env || \

 *              die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.

1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automak

e-1.10.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 379: uname: command not found

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Messages for package sys-devel/automake-1.10.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1611:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      preprocess_ebuild_env || \

 *              die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automake-1.10.

1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/automak

e-1.10.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

(chroot) root@localhost / # emerge python

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r5 to /

 * Python-2.5.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * python-gentoo-patches-2.5.1-r3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking Python-2.5.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking python-gentoo-patches-2.5.1-r3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1511: id: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment.py: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r5:

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

(chroot) root@localhost / # emerge -D dev-python/mysql-python

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.4 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/lzma-4.32.4.tar.gz'

--10:05:40--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/lzma-4.32.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/lzma-4.32.4.tar.gz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 140.211.166.134, 156.56.247.195, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 472,026 (461K) [application/x-gzip]

100%[======================================================================>] 472,026      402.90K/s             

10:05:42 (401.59 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/lzma-4.32.4.tar.gz' saved [472026/472026]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking lzma-4.32.4.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1511: id: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/filter-bash-environment.py: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Messages for package app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.4:

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

(chroot) root@localhost / # 

```

So wie es ausschaut

coreutils weg = gekilltes system ?

Naja da ich ja noch ein 2tes lauffähiges hier hab werd ich mir wohl die Mühe machen müssen das erste neu aufzusetzen

und das nur wegen einem vermurksten update

immer mal wieder dieses Lied

----------

## firefly

 *artbody wrote:*   

> also emergen läßt sich nichts mehr
> 
> kein python-updater..........
> 
> ```
> ...

 

neu aufsetzten brauchst du doch nicht. Einfach ein bin-pakt (passend zu deinem System bzw. nur i686 optimiert ) auf dem anderen Rechner erstellen (emerge -B).

Da das bin-Paket nur ein tar.gz archiv ist (Endung ist .tgz) kannst du es dann einfach über eine live-cd einfach in dein bestehendes system Entpacken und fertig. Dann im System einfach coreutils per emerge wieder normal installieren, damit Portage wieder davon weis das die coreutils installiert sind.

----------

## Finswimmer

Eigentlich müsste die busybox doch für solche Zwecke wie fehlendes "rm" usw ausreichen?

Wenn ja, dann musst du nur die einzelnen Befehle auf die Busybox umleiten.

Tobi

----------

